# 66 gto tire size



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, anyone know what was the original tire size, and what would be a good fit in a radial tire. the wheels are 14x7.
thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The original size was F70X14 wide oval. A P215r70X14 is a close match but a 225 or 235 fills the wheel opening nicer.


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

10-4, thanks


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

14's only come so big, because no one makes the big 14's anymore. 15's fit the wheel wells better, 255 60 15s on 15" rallys look stock but good on the rear, 235/245's for the front. 275's fit, but may rub a little, good for the big/little look.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

noluck said:


> 10-4, thanks


You a big rigger ??


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we have 265/60r14 on the rear of ours i wonder how the height would be with 15s? is the 255 60 15 taller or just how tall is it? thinking of going to a taller tire to change the rear ratio. maybe pick up a few mph on the hwy


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

66 gto had a oringal size of 7.75x14 the radial would be like 205/70 or 215/70


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

auburnconsulting said:


> we have 265/60r14 on the rear of ours i wonder how the height would be with 15s? is the 255 60 15 taller or just how tall is it? thinking of going to a taller tire to change the rear ratio. maybe pick up a few mph on the hwy


Tire size calculator


----------

